# TTRS MSS Fully Adjustable Spension Review **PIC HEAVEY**



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Afternoon Folks,

Thought I'd give a quick update/review of my recently fitted MSS fully adjustable setup that I had fitted at the weekend.

Background on my car;

2014 TTRS Coupe
S-Tronic
Stage1 Remap

I had originally caught wind of William and MSS in 2012, new company, taking a different tact on suspension. The reason MSS potentially raised interest with me was two fold.

Firstly, at the time I had a TTS with Magneride, I didn't want to "tamper" with the OEM electronic dampening to which MSS could provide a solution. Secondly, I was already in the market for a suspension solution but I was more focused on the form rather than the function.

Cutting a long story slightly shorter, with my TTS, back in 2012 I actually chose to go for KW v1's&#8230;

*Why?*

At the time MSS had not produced the kits passed development stages and KW had produced a shiny (and expensive) electronic (glorified resistor) box of tricks that allowed me to remove the standard Magneride setup without causing electronic issues etc with codes/faults.

Fast forward to Delivery of my RS, March 2014. MSS seemed to have gathered some pace, their premises were also within 40miles of home for me. And with my RS I had not bothered with the option of Magneride.

After coming from the TTS with the vastly improved handling and the adjustable ride height the RS was a little too slack and high for my liking. So I thought it worth giving William @ MSS a call.

At this stage MSS had the full spring kit out for the TT range with rear adjustable perches. After speaking with William for some time I booked the car in with JKM in Portsmouth for the full street kit.

I won't go over old ground with the review of the street kit please see that thread here;
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=629145&p=4202657#p4202657

My parting thoughts and reflection of the street kit is that it was and is a great kit for any TT up to an RS with standard power for everyday and fast road use. As per my review it provided a very solid platform on the car and the results, next to a remap were night and day.

Speaking of remaps, this was a turning point for me/the RS. A short while after having the street kit installed I then upgraded to a stage 1 tune. 5k miles on said tune and its golden (another story).

The MSS street kit was/is very capable, but the car and my driving needs/wants changed slightly. With the extra power the car had turned from aggressive to something words on a page don't really justify. Coupled with the thoughts of the odd track day and several planned (and now completed) trips to the Nurburgring the car needed the further suspension enhancements to match the additional power.

After waiting patiently William @ MSS confirmed that the full adjustable kit was now ready for customer fitting. I had also opted to have the springs upgraded from street to sport, this increased the load capacity and compliance from the springs set upon them with the more aggressive power and more challenging driving conditions.

I had the kit fitted, again at JKM last weekend. Taking full advantage of the adjustability feature front and back I had the kit wound down near full on the front (have about 15mm more adjustment) and matching on the rear.

I also have the option to fit my H&R ARB's but, I'm not sure they are now required&#8230;

If I'm honest I have a similar set of notes in my head that I'd had with the original kit, just enhanced somewhat.

The kit still blows away the KW's I previously enjoyed in every aspect. I have a full range of height adjustability depending on my mood. The kit is stiffer than OEM and naturally becomes slightly stiffer again when running the car very low. But is not nearly as stiff/bouncy when compared to Magneride say around town (if you have Magneride you will know what I mean).

But the kit and car still remains very comfortable and compliant. The kit works well with the chassis without any adverse effects that might be found on other coil over kits. Ie. harsh/crashy ride when driven low.

The kit is well matched with the power of the car and has eliminated all roll, pitching and diving under Launch and hard braking.

The car is very much point and shoot, no dramas, no delay, feedback being instant and direct.

On a side note, I was surprisingly impressed with build quality, although I've seen pictures of the kit online etc and have seen other suspension kits I couldn't help but think how impressed I was with (in particular) the front adjustable perches, apart from being huge, they were feather light for the size and finished superbly.

Below are a few pictures taken on the day mixed with several I have taken.

Apologies if I have sent you to sleep!


----------



## Jasons (Oct 14, 2013)

Cool.

As an aside,,I'm loving the calipers colour.

Was toying with Kwak green for mine, having seen how yours look, I think I'm going to give it a go..


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Jasons said:


> Cool.
> 
> As an aside,,I'm loving the calipers colour.
> 
> Was toying with Kwak green for mine, having seen how yours look, I think I'm going to give it a go..


Good Choice 

Mine are Lambo Verdi Ithaca Pearl Green


----------



## scwheeler (Apr 18, 2006)

Great review Suzuka - I'm thinking of picking up one of these kits, however you have given me some food for thought.

Currently I have a stock magride TTRS and expect the only mods to be a Stage 1 remap and suspension. I don't plan to track the car just looking for it to feel a bit sharper during fast road driving and more compliant on my 130 mile daily commute. Not fussed about the lowered look.

I was going to go for the Streets kit but not sure if I would be better off with Sports kit due to the remap but concerned this may mitigate any benefits to comfort. Also not sure if the adjustable fronts are worthwhile in my case.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the review - very interesting.

I've had my RS for a few months now and am using it as a daily driver. At the weekend however it gets used in a pretty *enthusiastic* manner on the best of Scotland's roads.

From the first weekend I was pretty unimpressed with the stock suspension. When the roads were smooth - not often round here - the car was fine but pressing on over rougher tarmac unsettled the car excessively and taking some air the car was borderline scary.

All this is in comparison to my last 911 with turbo suspension which was pretty much unflappable on the same roads.
The TTRS seems to take longer to settle and this leads to a diminished level of confidence in the chassis.

I thought the car needed stronger dampers rather than a change in springs but if what you say about the MSS kit is true that may be what I need?

I'm not a lowering guy and actually love the look of the stock car so I'm not interested in really lowering the car but I would like/need it to feel more composed when I'm pushing on.

I was not going to remap or mod the car until it was clear of the warranty but I see you must have done so.

Interestingly when I was researching the TTRS on the net I never came across a review which criticised the suspension so glad to see it may not be just me.

Any comments or advice?

PS: My mate had a Ithaca Verdi Gallardo Superleggera - that was a fun car to chase.


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Same here, fantastic all round car with explosive pace. My only complaint is how unsettled the car feels on undulating / bumpy roads. Any advice on how to improve this would be of interest. Again not too interested in lowering.


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Brilliant review! I was fortunate enough to win the full street kit in the giveaway competition and i couldn't be any more grateful, still after having them on the car for a few months it doesn't fail to blow me away with how they perform! Does the fully adjustable front allow it to go lower than the fixed fronts that i have? Or is it around the same height?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the sport pack and am looking to upgrade to the new adjustable ones as also a tuned TTS, great review as usual James, I feel that the car reacts quicker to those undulations mentioned and gets itself composed again very quickly


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

scwheeler said:


> Great review Suzuka - I'm thinking of picking up one of these kits, however you have given me some food for thought.
> 
> Currently I have a stock magride TTRS and expect the only mods to be a Stage 1 remap and suspension. I don't plan to track the car just looking for it to feel a bit sharper during fast road driving and more compliant on my 130 mile daily commute. Not fussed about the lowered look.
> 
> I was going to go for the Streets kit but not sure if I would be better off with Sports kit due to the remap but concerned this may mitigate any benefits to comfort. Also not sure if the adjustable fronts are worthwhile in my case.


For me the street kit was fine for fast road until I had the Remap. Sport was then required.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

TTaRSe said:


> Thanks for the review - very interesting.
> 
> I've had my RS for a few months now and am using it as a daily driver. At the weekend however it gets used in a pretty *enthusiastic* manner on the best of Scotland's roads.
> 
> ...


My advise would be to get a kit on minimum street. But tbh, if I was doing all again instead of changing the kit I would just go straight to the sport kit and be done. You wont regret it.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

AlexV6 said:


> Brilliant review! I was fortunate enough to win the full street kit in the giveaway competition and i couldn't be any more grateful, still after having them on the car for a few months it doesn't fail to blow me away with how they perform! Does the fully adjustable front allow it to go lower than the fixed fronts that i have? Or is it around the same height?


You will get a further 30/45mm of adjustability on the fronts. As you can see in my pics the front is notably lower to which I have a further 15mm+ to drop on the adjusters.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

robokn said:


> I have the sport pack and am looking to upgrade to the new adjustable ones as also a tuned TTS, great review as usual James, I feel that the car reacts quicker to those undulations mentioned and gets itself composed again very quickly


Even more so now Rob. Very, very point and shoot, turn in and the car really reacts to everything you can chuck at it with no fuss. Big improvement on OEM and now with the added power etc a nice gain over the street kit (the front adjustability is a nice touch too)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the review James. S-tronic makes a strong case for when we order a MK3 RS...we shall see.

Hi Alex, your kit is in fact the Sports Kit and upgrading to the Adjustable fronts comes at a huge discount. Drop me a line if you want to put an upgrade kit on backorder...should be OK for mid-Dec shipment for the next batch...else it is end of Feb '15 before we will have shelf stock unless that batch also sells out - hope not!

Rob...! Keep that S4 warm...measuring & weighing is tomorrow and we shall know what we need to know 

*scwheeler *, _*TTaRSe *_and _*Dave *_- Yes, all our kits takes away that unstable factory (OE) platform and gives you a composed & stable platform that you can adjust to required height - _typically lower for track days or raise to stock or higher for daily use_. Best way really is to start off with our Streets kit - you can always upgrade IF necessary to Sports or Track _Pack_...I suspect you may not if the car is a daily driver unless months down the line you wish to take part in regular track events then upgrade easily...just requires the rears changes to get in to the next kit...the fronts stays the same for all our kits...simple modular design.

Adjustable front kit is not necessary unless like Suzuka you plan on track usage or like one of our Australian customers you find the stock height is too low anyhow so raising the ride was his aim.

Hope the above is useful and drop me a line at [email protected] if I can be of more help.

Ohh, drop by [email protected] to pick up on promos/discounts currently on offer.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the review James. S-tronic makes a strong case for when we order a MK3 RS...we shall see.
> 
> Hi Alex, your kit is in fact the Sports Kit and upgrading to the Adjustable fronts comes at a huge discount. Drop me a line if you want to put an upgrade kit on backorder...should be OK for mid-Dec shipment for the next batch...else it is end of Feb '15 before we will have shelf stock unless that batch also sells out - hope not!
> 
> ...


William, can you confirm the fronts are the same springs for street and sports as your website describes one spring as well engineered and the other as race engineered premium.
What is the rear difference between the two, is it ride height spring rate or both?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

TTaRSe said:


> William, can you confirm the fronts are the same springs for street and sports as your website describes one spring as well engineered and the other as race engineered premium.
> What is the rear difference between the two, is it ride height spring rate or both?
> Thanks


There is a difference in raw materials used at point of manufacturing by Eibach for us between Streets kits and our Sports or Track _Pack _Kits - this is reflected in the price. We do not expect Streets kits to be heavy track users thus less energy will be put through the kit, hence.

Otherwise, differences between Streets and Sports is spring rates. Height is same however the difference in spring rate means a Streets kit can go perhaps 2 to 3mm lower typically given same car weight applied. All kits get Lifetime Warranty.

Where the customer comes back to upgrade to say a Sports or Track _Pack _we will recommend upgrading to an adjustable front kit at the time with a significant discount offered off the price of the Adjustable Front Kit.

We would ideally want Sports and Track _Pack _customers to consider fully adjustable platforms however...though, that will be the customers' decision to make.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> > William, can you confirm the fronts are the same springs for street and sports as your website describes one spring as well engineered and the other as race engineered premium.
> ...


Thanks that makes sense.
There is an old thread talking about a group buy with 20% discount...did that ever run?
Do you do a January sale? :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

That did not materialise, to the relief of my management team and accountant [smiley=argue.gif] , and so we are not likely to run a similar campaign for the TT platform as it is an established line of products for us now.

That previous campaign was the 3rd attempt here on TTForum and the last for us.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

To answer the question on _sales at point in time_ separately, I have always missed these as a customer of other products because they always seem to occur just after I have paid the full price.

Purely down to my experience, we will likely not run these type of offers however all year round on our various NET (_our Facebook and Instagram pages are worth joining_ :wink: ) platforms/forums we will run campaigns as a thank you to our supporters - such as the one at [email protected] . These are designed to ensure that no one misses out as a results of _point in time offers_ - I rarely catch these '_sales_' at the right time anyway and so simply do not agree with the principle of them...has always seem unfair to me...!

There will be the Milestone giveaways (_Alex was last winner of a kit when we hit 100k Facebook followers_) thus we will run something spectacular for all the brands we target (_Audi; BMW; Porsche; VW_) when we hit 250k Facebook followers - and likely at 500k; 1M >>> or when we hit specific sales targets. I have already given marketing the plans.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

S4 is there and waiting in talks also with AP Racing, BCS exhausts as all see it as a very emerging market, especially state side


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

So this kit is just a set of eibach springs, and adjustable platforms........ a lot of money for what it is.... why would someone not just purchase a full set of coil-overs, with new stainless dampers for a good price?

http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/perfo...owers-front-35-65mm-and-lowers-rear-35-65mm-3


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

darren7 said:


> So this kit is just a set of eibach springs, and adjustable platforms........ a lot of money for what it is.... why would someone not just purchase a full set of coil-overs, with new stainless dampers for a good price?
> 
> http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/perfo...owers-front-35-65mm-and-lowers-rear-35-65mm-3


Embarrassing "early'" note from a noob.

Such a paragraph "shot from the hip" clearly shows lacking. Probably not for you anyway.

I will leave you with this, if one can, why may they purchase an expensive car, say a Ferrari? When they could purchase a reasonable Kia and still get from A to B in the same fashion.... hmmmm.

:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

darren7 said:


> So this kit is just a set of eibach springs, and adjustable platforms........ a lot of money for what it is.... why would someone not just purchase a full set of coil-overs, with new stainless dampers for a good price?
> 
> http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/perfo...owers-front-35-65mm-and-lowers-rear-35-65mm-3


Hi Darren,
Good of you to join the debate and appreciate your input.

Eibach are great and their expertise is unquestionable that is why when they offered to back us we accepted. We had a number of Spring manufactures to pick from however they went the extra mile of taking time out to understand our basic principle of retaining the factory (OE) dampers and calibrating springs to suit. They even had my personal TT-RS for a month to validate our claims and that formed their view in backing our products as a manufacturing partner. With Eibach we have since lodged our first of many patents we expect to raise over the coming months and years.

This partnership has more to come and we are pleased in the direction things have taken. There are more exciting products to come, I promise, and each new product released may be met with same scepticism as our current range of products. I guess the proof will always be in the sampling and not otherwise. One thing is for sure, we certainly cause debates and that am grateful as it does allow me to explain as here and now...I enjoy that and have been round these forums for ages. Some know about the '_William War & Peace'_ responses ...so thanks for the opportunity...this one is going to be a long one so sit back; get that Cognac in hand _(I know it is Friday but don't worry about going in to work)_; get that well guarded Cuban Cigar out from behind the wardrobe; light it up, pull that favourite rocking chair on to the porch and enjoy the response...Ohh, tell 'er in doors to not interrupt for a couple of hours...you have earned this response... :wink:

No, our kits are not just Eibach springs and some fancy parts - we specify springs which are made to our exacting specifications _(raw materials; length; load; rate; diameter; linear or progressive; the type of weather sealing protective base paint)_. There is a premium to pay for using high grade quality raw materials at point of manufacturing and we are comfortable with that...we think our customers deserve that high premium hence our springs are made by Eibach in their German factory rather than choose a supplier from elsewhere. Quality is paramount to me, you will note that when you handle one of our products in hand.

The fitting kits _(adjusters; spacers; rubber mats; spanner set)_ we make are designed and manufactured by us here in England from the ground up. The chamfered edges on all our kits is a design function...stops the springs catching the edge of the adjusters or spacers...we find that catching to be a common fault on other products hence these are manufactured with only 7mm tall sleeves...ours are 20mm tall sleeves thus promotes safety in that the springs are unlikely to unseat on track or streets use...I know this because I have the same kit on my own car and have done for nearly 5-years and 60k miles of development use (car is on 75k miles in total).

I am involved in each one of the specifying of parts to making them and testing them...I also use these on my own car on streets with my kids in the car and on track with friends sat next to me. I do not like cheap parts so I pay extra to get what is good enough that it will last as long as the car...we have confidence in these hence the Lifetime Warranty we offer on each one of our kits.

I am here and available/accessible to be questioned by anyone of our existing customers or potential customers...we do not paint our products with clever marketing...simply try it to form a firsthand view.

We have a number of customers who have transitioned from Coilover kits and been pleasantly surprised. We have one US based customer who takes part in time trials events and with his premium brand (_will remain nameless however cost him £3.5k!_) Coilover Kit he was always mid class in 2013. He swapped over to our Sports Kit in 2013 and improved markedly. For 2014 he upgraded to our Track _Pack _Kit and has been top of his class all year - attached below is his last event on Oct 4th with our fully adjustable Track _Pack _Kit. The results speaks for themselves...he kept a 2014 991 GT3 behind him...no mean feat for a TT-S with just a set of springs yet retained the factory (OE) MagneRide dampers.

For the 2015 season I have developed two different sets of spring kits for him which he is currently testing. The aim is to move him to a higher class. If you know anything about racing, most teams simply do not divulge what hardware/parts they are using...his competitors are all convinced he is running a premium Coilover Kit like they are...when he moves up a class for 2015 he plans on breaking the news to them that _it is just a set of springs upgrade on factory (OE) dampers_ he had been running...wish I could be there when he breaks that news to them...! 









Yes, we are different but specialist in combating the factory (OE) setup traits being _lack of composure when pushing on hard; harsh ride; squatting on acceleration; diving on braking; understeer_ on any platform we target with safety in mind. We promote minimal change to achieve the end results hence we do not promote the change of the factory dampers if they are still functional. Our kits have been installed on brand new cars just delivered from the factory to cars with over 80k (not a typo) miles factory (OE) dampers with no issues.

As you may well know, Eibach sits in an enviable position in that they are suppliers to most car manufacturers - VAG Group thus Audi included - and they offcourse offer an aftermarket solution which seeks to '_improve_' upon the factory offering - who does not nowadays .

I can tell you for now that, it is a fine line to walk as car manufactures have a distinct disapproval of aftermarket products hence they have a rigid warranty terms. I can also tell you that Eibach - _like many manufacturers who also supply aftermarket products_ - make every effort not to produce an aftermarket product where they are already supplier of the same part to the factory. That leads me neatly in to my next point in that where they are not suppliers to the factory of a part then you will certainly see an aftermarket offering - simple commerce dictates that.

Back to the MK2 TT platform, we have taken the time to understand specifically the main traits which affects ride comfort and handling (_that of lack of composure when pushing on hard; harsh ride; squatting on acceleration; diving on braking; understeer_) and - interestingly working with Eibach - we noted an obvious change that had been missed by all the aftermarket suspension manufacturers...that was leveraging the already excellent/reliable factory dampers (_keep in mind my earlier comments above of Eibach in some case being the suppliers to the factory_) and calibrating springs to match these.

I am privy to more information than I lead on offcourse however I can assure you that given more budget and time Audi may have done a better job on the suspension of the MK2 TT platform however that was not the case...in fact, that trait runs through most of their Sporty models. Test drive an S or RS model and you will certainly note the ride is firm and the handling is geared towards a safety margin of understeer.

Back to the Eibach Coilover kit - and here I must indeed be careful with my statement - "_It is a great product and you can buy with confidence if you do not wish to undertake basic fact finding_".

The Springs are offcourse Eibach and the dampers are from a mutually well respected company who are experts in their field in regards to suspension dampers. I have meet the UK head and he is a great guy...car person like all of us. I have also meet the Eibach UK head ...car mad like us and his original purchased from the factory VW Corrado Storm is turbo charged (_circa 400BHP and I have a picture of it with him polishing it somewhere!_) and looks just like it came out of the factory. These are car people first and foremost and really good gentlemen to spend time with - I have and know them relatively well.

What do I mean on the quoted comment above?...well, if I were in the market for a Coilover Kit - assuming my factory dampers were leaking and needed change (_and tbh knowing what I know today IMHO that really should be the ONLY criteria for a change_) then I will look at the Eibach PRO-S Street Coilover and note the following points...;
*1)* The damper curve is noted as fixed thus non-adjustable same as the factory dampers so in essence there is no improvements. Forget the well written marketing notes, just look at the available facts stated - the damper is non-adjustable thus rebound nor compression can NOT be manipulated to achieve a desired change if warranted.

For now, I will spare us all querying the rational for even wanting to change a dampers curve for a car used on streets...for racing YES and makes sense as you got trophies to win; for streets, WHY bother?

*2)* The springs - assuming those part numbers shown are correct tells me that the fronts are stiffer and rears are softer rate. That tells me that the kit will, like the factory (OE) setup, be geared towards understeer and that is a simple observation.

The above two assessments alone will lead me to question the need for the dampers. So, not needing the damper because they are similar to the factory (OE) means you cannot offcourse use the springs that comes with the kit.

That is how I would personally approach a change in the way I rational the need for a change - sure, I, like most car people luv shiny new parts but will it serve me better or otherwise?...would be part of the decision making process ahead of a purchase.

What I will certainly not result to is being dismissive without some simple fact finding...often one misses a trick or two when they are dismissive.

Marketing is great and it has done a great job of ensuring all who come to modifying cars buy the '_norm_' products - nothing wrong with that as products needs to be sold...good ones as well as poor ones.

Every so often something new comes along to universal disapproval by many who don't take the time to sample or understand, I was like that once - the few brave souls who venture down the route, some secretly, of sampling then purchasing enjoy their brave move whilst watching the majority of former peers go through a repeated cycle of hassle filled motoring.

When I first bought my TT-RS, I changed a great deal of parts because marketing was great and I in essence ended up being part of the R&D for the parts purchased. Today my car is mostly back to stock bar the map by REVO & PiperCross drop in filter which have been faultless since 2011; lower engine mount from VibraTech been faultless since 2010; Haldex Race controller been faultless since 2011; gear change bushes I developed with [email protected] for the TT-RS platform been faultless since 2010; Audi RS6 brakes all round been faultless since 2011; Milly exhaust which we created from various parts been faultless since 2010...that is it. The list of items removed as a results of them failing is too long to list here...was I pleased to have contributed to others R&D...NOPE!

Hope the above is helpful and note I have not mentioned once how great and wonderful my products are over another...that would be bias. I had rather we have these types of debate or you can just read what our customers say on forums, our Facebook page and on our own site to form a view.

As I say, Eibach are a great company and hence we use them exclusively.

William


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

William, can you explain whether your spring kits are seperately optimised for the OE RS passive or mag ride dampers or are the two OE dampers similar enough in properties to be covered by a single spring set up?


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

Suzuka said:


> darren7 said:
> 
> 
> > So this kit is just a set of eibach springs, and adjustable platforms........ a lot of money for what it is.... why would someone not just purchase a full set of coil-overs, with new stainless dampers for a good price?
> ...


I would never call anyone names, it's just an age thing, or how some people are raised. Yes I've read the reply, as I said it's not dampers, it's springs and adjusters, I feel the dampers are the weak point on these cars. I worked for LEDA for 15 years, many may not even know who they are.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Suzuka can you confirm your RS is not mag ride just passive stock dampers?
Catching up on the threads on various websites and I see a post from William as 996cab on votrex saying that the result of MSS on a non mag ride car would be very bouncy??

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... on-my-TTRS


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I can confirm MSS springs are far from bouncy on a non magride car. 

The car was in again for another stage III+ beta map,so had the tracking done at the same time.


----------



## Sandjunkie (Jun 9, 2013)

darren7 said:


> Suzuka said:
> 
> 
> > darren7 said:
> ...


You need to spend seat time in a MSS equiped ride before you comment about something that you do not know, grasshoppa.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

TTaRSe said:


> Suzuka can you confirm your RS is not mag ride just passive stock dampers?
> Catching up on the threads on various websites and I see a post from William as 996cab on votrex saying that the result of MSS on a non mag ride car would be very bouncy??
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... on-my-TTRS


I can confirm my car is NON Magneride. Standard passive dampers.

After a remap MSS is the best upgrade you can do to your car. (near as damn it) Fact.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> > Suzuka can you confirm your RS is not mag ride just passive stock dampers?
> ...


Cheers for that.
Order for fully adjustable kit placed.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

You won't be disappointed at all great piece of kit, very succinctly put by others, does what it says in the tin.

Leda, suspension makers based in Lincolnshire who for over 30 years Leda Suspension has been manufacturing race proven, cost effective shock absorbers, and this tradition continues under new ownership.

Possibly the worst website I have seen, product maybe good but 3 pages on a website not a single gallery, list of products or fitments.

BTW I am in the older bracket here


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

darren7 said:


> ... as I said it's not dampers, it's springs and adjusters, *I feel the dampers are the weak point on these cars*. I worked for LEDA for 15 years, many may not even know who they are.


Hi Darren, I know about LEDA...they are from a different era to modern dampers am afraid. Things have moved on a tad...

Get in touch - [email protected].

Your line above is a popular misconception which I also once fell for however there really is nothing wrong with the Audi factory dampers - passives or active - you just need to have the '_know how_' to get the best out of them.

The old days of re-valving dampers as LEDA promoted is not necessary...there is a more effective way of doing things now using advanced spring technology as these have come on in leaps & bounds.

Happy to have the private discussion as some info I simply cannot share on the NET - paying respect to others.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

TTaRSe said:


> William, can you explain whether your spring kits are seperately optimised for the OE RS passive or mag ride dampers or are the two OE dampers similar enough in properties to be covered by a single spring set up?


No, active and passive dampers use the same kit - one thing we have learned over the years working with Eibach and with real life feedback from customers to back up all the data we had prior to products being released. I say it again, we know enough about springs to make a car behave...

Separate to the above, I have created a new top line kit which has been tested by a US customer over the past couple of months on track and the results are startling...3.7-secs a lap quicker over a 3.2 mile track (Buttonwillow CW #1 circuit in the US) than our current Track Pack Kit. It is a more advanced track focussed kit for a number of US customers, a Swedish, a Canadian customer and a Japan based customer who want to compete on track.

That kit has only been tested on MagneRide damper equipped cars to date. I have it going on my MagneRide damper equipped TT-RS this week for long term road and track testing throughout 2015. If we have people here who want to play hard on track I will keep you posted on how it is going...just drop me a line at [email protected].

Again, we prefer to test to gain knowledge plus firsthand experience so that we have data/pix/videos to share rather than otherwise...I enjoy the testing most... 

Check our TTforum later this week as I will post up info on this new top line kit...the video will be our US Customer out on track laying down some fast times. Keep in mind that his car will just have spring kits from us and using factory dampers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

FWIW, we are running a Black Friday Campaign this week on our Facebook page. Our Kits will not get any '_well priced_' than this so get in there and grab a bargain before we hit the Limited stocks buffer.

I note US; Canada and Australia are in there already...few UK buyers though...


----------



## TTB42OLD (Mar 4, 2013)

Aargghhhh!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] I can't take anymore Captain ! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Order placed :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

TTB42OLD said:


> Aargghhhh!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] I can't take anymore Captain ! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Order placed :lol:


Thanks, order received and much appreciated...!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Teaser video...more on story line later... 

*KEY POINTS*
- Car is a track prepped US Spec Audi TT-S Stage 1+

- Weighs 3082Ibs

- Has Audi MagneRide dampers with MSS Spring Kits (special order called '*LS*'). More on this much later...it is fitted to mine tonight and will test over next few weeks and months.

- Customers' name is Lake and US based - California. He has progressed from MSS Sports Std > MSS Track _Pack _Std > MSS Track _Pack _Fully Adjustable > now MSS Track _Pack _'_*LS*_' Fully Adjustable

- Just completed first outing with 'LS' going 3.7-secs quicker on track in the video above. Drove there and back in the same track prepped car - 260 miles round trip. I predict he will do 'OK' again in time trials next season with just a set of springs


----------



## puresilk (Nov 14, 2014)

Those calipers look sweet


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I now have fully adjustable street kit springs on my MK2 TT. It has transformed the ride, and now feels the way it should have been all along. I would best describe the feel as "sporty smooth", and by that I mean the suspension now readily absorbs small impacts but still handles very well. It does not completely negate the rough ride of overinflated tires however. When the air pressure is correct the ride is very nice. I still cannot take railroad crossings as quickly and carefree as one might in a Lexus or Cadillac, but now when I drive over them in my TT my teeth don't rattle.

Mission accomplished!


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi there, 
Are the springs still performing OK, do you use the car on track? looking to get them fitted in the next month or 2, not sure if to go with sports or street

Cheers....Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

James no longer has a TT he swapped it for a M4, I have mine still fitted and am more than happy
to report zero neagtivity on them still performing well I have the sports set up


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

cheers, that's good to know, will be on track
so thinking sports as well.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have the streets on mine. Very good on the track as well.
Jenny


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Have had Streets on mine for approx 3 months now, well pleased with them. 

Considering upgrading to Adjustable Fronts in the future.

Phil


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Jenny H said:


> I have the streets on mine. Very good on the track as well.
> Jenny


Did not realise you had them on your RS Jenny

There's not a lot you have not done to that car...Lol

Be good to see my car without them, and be able
To compare the feel after fitting.


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Have had Streets on mine for approx 3 months now, well pleased with them.
> 
> Considering upgrading to Adjustable Fronts in the future.
> 
> Phil


They certainly get good reviews, looking forward
To getting them, leaning towards the sports now
Cheers


----------

